# Wa state sponsorship applications



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

Has any uk/Irish people applied for wa state sponsorships lately? What was your waiting time on hearing back from them?


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey there, I put up a similar thread earlier but no response yet  We are hoping to get ours in in the coming days. I've been hearing tales of 6 weeks but really hoping that it'll happen sooner with the 1st July looming!!!!


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi just heard this morning from our agent WA state sponsorship has gone through, that was 6 days wait. 176 visa application being lodge today.


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

6 days!!!! Wowsers!!!!! Did that include the weekend? Did you get a response when you submitted? Our agent submitted for us and we're just waiting!!!!!! Best of luck with the visa app, I just can't imagine the feeling of getting to that point


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

To be honest our agent was a bit thrown how quick it was. He submitted last Thursday. 
Finally things moving feels good wev had a few blips wit Vetassess so that took a while. Hopefully you'll b nx in line!!


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeh the waiting game is a killer. Nothing has happened quick for us. It's been problems along the way the while time so I'm not expecting a miracle on this!!!! All be it we are watching our emails like a hawk but once 10am goes past we know we've to wait until the following morning with this time difference!!! Anyways congrats on the SS!!! Sure will keep you posted on ours!!!!' fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

I have applied for WA SS on 19 April 2012 and received the sponsorship on 09 May 2012. Before that on 1 May they have asked me for some information...


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

We never got asked for any info & didn't even get an acknowledgement email, so urs could come any day. They will contact ur agent 1st tho if they submitted. Whats ur occupation? My hubbys is electrician.


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

My other half is a carpenter! No email this morning when we woke up so one more day before we've to wait for wkd to pass. I find it so hard to concentrate in work thinking about it all the time


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

So just after I posted my last post, I was upstairs getting dressed and my other half shouts up "guess what?" to which I responded "no way!!!!" but yes we had just gotten an email from our agent to say we our WA SS has been approved!!!! Yippee so excited. Now to lodge the 176!!!!


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

Brilliant I'm delighted, looks like they were dishing them out yesterday. R 176 is lodged as of yesterday afternoon. So ur app should b done n dusted by end of 2day. R agent recons 6-9 months. Let me no how ya got on grt news all round. )


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

iv just noticed ur 1st post. You'll have nice thoughts in work 2day!!!!


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

6 to 9 months??? There have been 176 granted within 2 months??! I do t think they are taking as long these days!!!


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

Well after being told & reading up on wa ss we thought that was gonna take 6 weeks so who no's!!! I no a lot of people r looking in before July 1st so wel c. 6-9 months is ok I'm on maternity leave till Xmas & husband has work till Xmas and gives us time to organized things. If it came throu sooner web re-evaluate the situation. Have you's any kids? We have 3, age 11, 4, & 6 weeks!!!


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hiya no we've no kids yet!!!!! My other half just lost his job do from tomorrow he's unemployed again. Im working away but work dint know of my plans!!!! Where you from? We're Irish!! How do your kids feel about the move??? Excited!!!


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

We're Irish 2, wel near the border, hubby works in south all time, so been staying away. Not good timing wot new born. Wev said nothing to any1 bout the visa as we had such a set back wit Vetassess and didn't really wanna hear the neg people giving out. Kids don't no, well older 1 has picked bits up from conversations. At start was no no, but now he's that board, wit the weather n all, I think hel b fine. We visited perth, friends in dec 10 jan 11and loved it.


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ah I know it's such a long process you get fed up with people asking!!!! We were supposed to go in January on a 457 employer sponsored visa but the boss was messing us around so we decided to give up on that and move to the 176. Started about last October but date for vetassess wasn't until march 31st in Belfast so spent months waiting and now it's picking up pace. We're hoping to get going as soon as possible to be honest but I guess it's just the two of us, so it's easier for us without kids!!! My family and his are gutted but they know it's right and I don't know if we'll stay there forever but at least a few years and save a bit of money!!!!


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

My husband did his Vetassess twice in Belfast last 1 was 28th march & thank god passed, but least they have there OTSR now. Wel we will keep informing each other of the progress on this. G'luck


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeh defo, keep in touch. Ggggrrrrr to vetassess, but sure it's done now, onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## MandaDee (Nov 7, 2012)

hi guys, what agents have you used for the application, just curious, i'm at the stage to apply for sponsorship just now for WA and i'm not sure whether it will be easier to do it myself or to use an agent, i know good agents are hard to find though


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi we used advice on immigration

Web add. www.emigration-services.co.uk
Phone. 01723 865755


----------



## MandaDee (Nov 7, 2012)

brill thanks, and what did they help you with, did they give you good advice?


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

R agent did everything for us, he submitted everything, when he needed stuff from us he asked & we got all either posted r scanned it 2 him. His charges were £1800, £900 at start & £900 when visa app actually went through. If your good with the paperwork & tuned in with the visa rules, standards, u could do it yourself. R agent was recommended by friends & we went with him. These sites can educated you, perth poms & poms in oz also. 
What's your occupation?


----------



## MandaDee (Nov 7, 2012)

i work as a project manager, its a category 2 job so i would need sponsorship from WA. I've already had the skills assessment, completed my IELTs and registered my EOI, i just need to get my head around the state sponsorship side of things.

So did your agent help you with the entire process then? Did you have to prove how much funds etc you had available to you for state sponsorship?? I've emailed the guys from the link you sent me so fingers crossed they may be able to help with this part and give us some advice.


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

Agent did all from start to finish.. 
He's very good.
Seems like you've a lot done already, things changed in July 12, so the EOI we never did, the state sponsorship was fine just questions bout WA, no we never proved our savings just stated, you need to look in2 the cost of living etc, basically b educated on WA & you no what it's about, r ss was throu very quick 6days.. Could b dif now, but once it's throu the visa app goes straight through which agent did every bit of. No hassle we just scanned what he needed, & was granted no time. On there website you can do a free assessment tho if you've emailed him details he's pretty sharp at returning calls/emails.


----------



## atul1987 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

I want to details regarding the State sponsorship ...Please can some one help....


----------

